# Pine Ridge Campground Near Frankenmuth



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Is this the year for me dealing with retards, or what?

My mom is in town, and we're planning a trip to Frankenmuth with our family and my sister's.

To make a long story short...

I called and made a reservation for this weekend at Pine Ridge campground in Birch Run / Frankenmuth Michigan. I told her there'd be 7 of us sleeping in the trailer, to which she replied the fee is based on four and I'd have to pay for the extras. No problem. (Oh, btw, when I was asking about availability she said that they had a 100' site available which is what I was getting.)

She then called back to say that was too many people and they couldn't do it.

PR: The owner said 7 people is too many - that's almost two sites.
Me: What difference does that make when I have trailer that sleeps 10 and we'll all be inside?
PR: That's not for me to decide, it's private property and the owner says it's too many and who am I to argue with him. The sites are for four people.
Me: You're trying to tell me you never have anyone spend the night there with more than four people in an RV?
PR: No, I'm not saying that, I'm just saying 7 is too many.
Me: Ok, you allow visitors... so if I had, say 5 people in the RV and a car with 4 visitors that stayed on the site until 10:00 and then left, that would be just fine, right?
PR: But that's not what you have, you have 7 staying there and that's too many.
Me: But how does that make any sense - we'll all be inside the trailer all night?
PR: It's not for me to say whether or not it makes sense, it's private property and that's the owner's policy.

Where else can you post bad reviews about campsites? I'm sick of dealing with morons I tell you, sick of it!!


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Dan,

That sucks! My family is 7 without any visitors! That's the reason we took up camping...ridiculous hotel rules prohibiting our family from staying in the same hotel room, even if it was a suite!

What's their website? Better yet, what's their e-mail? We can start an e-mail campaign. Let's all inquire about a site and tell them we have 7 or more people camping with us...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Dan,

Nothing like going camping, to get away from it all!








Oh well, it could be worse. We could be in New Orleans!









Happy Camping,
Doug


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

They don't have a web site or email.

The phone number is (989) 624-9029.


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

I googled the campground and found a review here:

Campertime - Campground Review

Here's an excerpt:

"We have camped here eight times and the only problems we've encountered were minimal. One time the power went out for about an hour and another time the hot water tank for the showers broke leaving us with no showers until noon. No biggey though..... we survived. The only other thing I can think that may be bad is the campground owner or managers. They go bonkers if you park on the grass and they are real strict about checking out on time. All in all we really like this campground and will go back many times in the future."

Maybe a good campground with bad owners? No e-mail or website usually means older folks running it who don't see the need for technology...


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

That's indeed what it looks like Glenn. I guarantee on any given weekend there's a dozen camp sites with 4 people causing way more noise and annoyance than our 7 would - that's what's really idiotic.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Yep its private property and my money is private too, no need to spend it there. Post it here, RV.net and any of the review forums you can find I say. At least you found out now rather than the weekend of. Its like the resorts that don't allow RV's older than 10 year - yeah that's one way to discriminate. Grrr. Just another reason to get active with your State Parts & Rec department and encourage more public quality campgrounds.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

And thats why people check in with 2 adults at a campground and then drive back out to the local diner and pick up the rest of the family and drive back in with the little paper thing hangin on the mirror. Moronic rules or high costs for extras ( even tho you were willing to pay)

That is what the New Yorkers do at a campground in NJ.

John


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I imagine they are associating "large groups" to noise, probably due to some incidents in the past. It's probably easier for them to prevent large groups up front rather than deal with noise issues once it occurs. Of course most people, even 7- 8 people would not cause any problems, its the few obnoxious ones that ruin it for everyone.

I know a great campground (private) that doesn't allow pets, so I don't go there.

Bottom line its their campground to set whatever rules they choose and its your perogative not to go there.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Indeed Glenn, and I'm a big proponent of property rights.

But I also hate dealing with illogical people - it's a pet peeve of mine.

They don't have a rule against 7 people at a camp site, even 10 wouldn't be a problem. They allow visitors as long as they're willing to pay (which I said I was). But it's the 7 people sleeping inside the closed trailer in the middle of the night that was the problem.









Between this experience and that other post (I had also found) about parking on the grass it's probably better I didn't go there. Who knows what confrontation may have erupted between me and a person with the IQ of a turnip.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have one on Illogical people.

I go to a truck show every year with friends and family. The family gets 4 sites next to each other. This campground is the closest and the best in the area of the show. They first only allow one camping unit per site so if your teenager wants to sleep in a tent outside your camper, he needs another site.

They also will not allow an extra vehicle on the site. I said to them that I will pay whatever, put a pass on it, still no. You must park your show vehicle outside the gate in a unsupervised lot with a sign that says they are not responsible for your vehicle. It is the only campground I have been to that will not allow 2 cars on a site. I told them that since they are so close to a place that hosts 8 shows a year, they are hurting themselves. I also asked (now to be wise) about a motor home pulling a extra car, that was ok.

The one thing I do like about them is they enforce there rules. They will warn you if you are loud or whatever you are not supposed to be doing. Second warning is with a Police car escorting you out. It is quiet at night!

John


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Everyone
Here is a great site to post and also read reviews. rvparkreviews.com
Sharon

Must be you knew about that site!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats why I don't like private campgrounds 
They make rules to fit them.

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

BoaterDan said:


> I told her there'd be 7 of us sleeping in the trailer, to which she replied the fee is based on four and I'd have to pay for the extras.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We camped many, many times over several years at a private campground in northern NJ with our first popup because they allowed the dog. Our first son was born in July and when I made a reservation that November, she asked how many people would be camping. I said "Two and a 3 1/2 month-old baby." She said she would charge us $10.00 per night extra for the baby. I was amazed and asked if she was kidding. She got indignant and said the rate was for two people and they always charged for extra guests. I said, "WHAT GUEST? IT'S A 3 MONTH-OLD BABY!" Didn't matter. Didn't want to hear that the baby wouldn't use any of the facilities. Didn't matter that we had been loyal customers for years. Didn't care.

I didn't make the reservation and I've never been back there since. That was fifteen years ago. I guess they are so independently wealthy that they didn't need my business. BoaterDan, I imagine you will never camp at that facility again. All it takes is one idiotic experience like that and customers don't come back.

Now, in defense of private campgrounds (though we do 85% of our camping in state campgrounds) I go to two that are great, so it depends on the facility.

Scott


----------

